# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Dungeon of the Endless

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Dungeon of the Endless*.

----------


## tenshu

> MERCI À : Tenshu (disciple du dieu de l'aléatoire).


Haha t'es con  ::lol::

----------


## Izual

J'ai des preuves  :tired:

----------


## Dodo

Merci pour le guide
concernant les héros tu comptes développer les autres ?

----------


## beuargh

> Au temps jadis, une expression simple désignait les jeux de rôle qui rassemblaient des aventuriers un peu *vénales* :


Outch... 

Sinon, ça a l'air bien  ::):

----------


## Izual

Woops, le symptôme de la phrase reconstruite sans réaccorder. Merci.




> Merci pour le guide
> concernant les héros tu comptes développer les autres ?


Pas pour le moment, je me suis concentré sur les héros les plus prisés.

----------


## Harstlelumineux

Le guide est intéressant. Dommage que vous ne développiez pas davantage les moyens d'obtenir la brume que ce soit par les héros ou certains modules manipulés (Magasin et générateur).

----------


## Izual

Pour moi, ces modules avancés sont des solutions de niche qui sont très situationnelles et dont l'usage ponctuel me paraît dépasser du cadre d'un guide pour débutant. Par contre pour les héros on a bien précisé que Max, par exemple, pouvait faire gagner pas mal de Dust. Qui est-ce qu'on a oublié ?

----------


## Harstlelumineux

Pour les héros je pensais à la compétence pickpocket que l'on peut obtenir également avec l'aspirateur je crois. Mais il s'agit juste d'une augmentation de chance d'obtenir la brume sur les monstres. Il y également Mormish qui a une capacité qui augmente les chances d'en obtenir et le Chef cuisinier aussi il me semble.
Mais c'est vrai que ça dépasse peut être le cadre du guide débutant.

----------


## sinedb

Je suis tombé au cours d'un run sur deux héros qui s'entretuent dans l'ascenseur. Enfin, pour être plus précis sémantiquement, un héros massacre l'autre.
Etant donné que l'un des 2 protagonistes est un des quatre conseillés dans le guide, cela peut être précisé ?


Spoiler Alert! 


Gork est le tueur pour sur, et il a déglingué, si je me souviens bien, celle qui peut soigner  ::|:

----------


## Izual

On l'a déjà précisé au maximum sans spoiler :




> Attention, si beaucoup de débutants ont eu l'idée de la coupler avec Gork, ils ont vite appris que ces deux héros s'entendent très mal et que les sélectionner tous les deux est une assez mauvaise idée. Pourquoi ? Vous le découvrirez vous-même...

----------


## sinedb

Ah oui, en effet, au temps pour moi

----------


## Zerger

Ca permet de debloquer des images ou des achievements, ce n'est pas a eviter non plus  ::P:

----------


## reitrop

Je me permet de déterrer le topic pour relever une petite erreur. Il est dit dans la légende de l'image du cristal de recherche (page II. Tactiques) :

_"Un cristal de recherche. L’atteindre permet de rechercher de nouveaux modules, mais uniquement si vous êtes sûr qu’il vous reste au moins trois portes à ouvrir, puisque c’est le temps qu’il faut à une technologie pour se déverrouiller…"_

Ça n'est pas complètement vrai, puisque toutes les recherches en cours se terminent lorsque l'on ouvre la dernière porte de l'étage. C'est donc très intéressant de blinder ses cristaux de recherches lorsque l'on sent la dernière porte arriver.

----------


## Izual

C'est corrigé, merci. Bizarre, je me souviens avoir justement conduit quelques tests à ce sujet à l'époque...

----------


## reitrop

Pas de quoi. J'avais entendu un développeur du jeu dire cela dans un live chez Gamekult il me semble, et je l'ai vérifié depuis. Mais c'est peut-être une règle qu'ils ont ajouté en cours de route.

----------


## gamelover1

Merci pour le guide,

----------

